# chapultepec



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, para los que vivimos en la cuidad de mexico y queremos rodar entre semana y tambien trabajamos es una hazaña poder manejar hasta algunas de las montañas clasicas donde se practica el mountain bike (ajusco, desierto de los leones,chiluca,etc) simplemente porque temprano en la mañana el trafico esta imposible, puede ser que si te levantas tempranisimo lleges rapido a donde vas a rodar pero el regreso ya valiste, yo e llegado a hacer mas de 1 hora de camino de regreso a mi casa del desierto de los leones y en lo que te bañas y desayunas algo de plano ya no llegas al trabajo, bueno la opcion para los que vivimos en el D.F, salir rodando desde tu casa sin usar el auto,buscando rutas nuevas esto es lo que encontre en la zona de chapultepec 3ara seccion


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

se ve bien, y sin salir de la ciudad. Sabrás qué tanto recorres en caminos así? 
Sólo por curiosidad... afortunadamente no vivo en el DF, y desde mi balcón alcanzo a ver el cerro:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

hey me gusta, se ven interesantes las vereditas. por donde les entras? yo tengo bien cerca chapultepec igual y un dia me lanzo


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Es una buena opcion, se ven bastante descentes esas vereditas, para un rapidin (entrenamiento rapido entre semana)

Brunomu, ya te hiciste hard-tailero ?.
Que le paso a tu doble?

Trip hop, esa foto esta de fabula, que suerte tener un back yard, como ese !!!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

la verdad que suerte tienes de tener la montaña afuera de tu casa, en mi caso tengo que manejar no mucho unos 15-20 mins el problema es el trafico, pero bueno con lo que preguntas de las distancias no tengo computadora de bici (descompuesta)asi que no se en kilometros cuanto es pero puedes hacer loops que es lo que hago y haces un muy buen entrenamiento de entre semana de 1hora y media a dos horas, y estan en la tercera seccion de chapultepec por donde esta el club de caballos de salto de hecho e visto ciclistas cuando voy (no muchos) y la hardtail la tengo como bici extra en particular esta kona five 0 esta pesadisima y sube bien eso si necesitas piernas pero tiene geometria de all mountain baja muy bien, en estos caminos no necesitas mas, a veces la uso en mis rutas largas y aguanta bien pero definitivamente es mas comoda mi pitch.


----------



## axelinsky (Mar 12, 2008)

Se ven bastante padres! Pero como llego? Vengo desde Alta Tensión/Observatorio. Son la alternativa más cercana que tengo del MTB, ahora que destruyeron el bosque de Tarango...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> la verdad que suerte tienes de tener la montaña afuera de tu casa, en mi caso tengo que manejar no mucho unos 15-20 mins el problema es el trafico, pero bueno con lo que preguntas de las distancias no tengo computadora de bici (descompuesta)asi que no se en kilometros cuanto es pero puedes hacer loops que es lo que hago y haces un muy buen entrenamiento de entre semana de 1hora y media a dos horas, y estan en la tercera seccion de chapultepec por donde esta el club de caballos de salto de hecho e visto ciclistas cuando voy (no muchos) y la hardtail la tengo como bici extra en particular esta kona five 0 esta pesadisima y sube bien eso si necesitas piernas pero tiene geometria de all mountain baja muy bien, en estos caminos no necesitas mas, a veces la uso en mis rutas largas y aguanta bien pero definitivamente es mas comoda mi pitch.


Gracias por compartir, Brunomu.... alguna vez rode por ahi, pero por el pavimento hacia el Helipuerto, esta interesante la subida para entrenar, como dices.

Imaginate mi frustracion cuando el transporte que nos llevaba de Auditorio a Santa Fe pasaba por ahi... jajaja!!! Ver singletrack todos los dias y no poder rodarlo es tortura china!!

Trip... que foto tan chingona! :thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

axelinsky said:


> Se ven bastante padres! Pero como llego? Vengo desde Alta Tensión/Observatorio. Son la alternativa más cercana que tengo del MTB, ahora que destruyeron el bosque de Tarango...


es por la tercera seccion de chapu, puedes subir por la calle(cerca del club hipico) tiene buenas subidas y vas a pasar una estacion de policia las veredas no estan marcadas las tienes que buscar (ahi esta lo entretenido) aunque no son muchas pero las puedes juntar y hacer varios loops, antes habia unas rampas muy cabronas pero segun tengo entendido un guey se mato y las autoridades las quitaron,suerte.


----------



## axelinsky (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chapultepec*

Muy bien, iré el próximo fin a averiguar. Yo a donde iba era un poquito más abajo, se llamaba o le decían "La zona" y había unas rampas tipo Dirt Jump y unos "cortados". Pero creo que donde me dices es algo más arriba... Igual me lanzaré el sábado a ver que tal. Muchas gracias y a ver que día nos vemos por ahí!!

Axel.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

igual es el mismo lugar que dices porque como te dije antes estaban unas rampas ahi y ya las quitaron, pero ve a explorar, suerte.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente! y por donde entras a esa zona?

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Quiubo, yo fui el fin de semana, entré por Constituyentes despues del panteon en la primera vuelta, creo que dice "lomas de virreyes" y le di hacia abajo hasta un estacionamiento que esta del lado izquierdo. ahi dejé el coche y comencé a pedalear. Estaba muy perro el sol, no fue el mejor día para ir (menos cuando estas acostumbrado al desierto de los leones a las 8 am) pero la verdad el lugar tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y cuando vamos!?


----------



## rmcconnie (Mar 26, 2011)

Recientemente he estado haciendo esta ruta. Subo por constituyentes y doblo a la derecha en el colegio de arquitectos. Bajo unos cuantos metros y cuando se acaba la cerca, brinco al bosque y busco los caminos unos metros mas abajo. Al salir de este trail hay otra conecion llegando al club hípico que esta muy bueno también. 

Lo que me extraña es que nunca me he encontrado a nadie. Usualmente voy en las tardes saliendo de Condesa. Si alguien se anima estaría bueno ir y explorar que otras rutas se le pueden integrar a este circuito. Soy nuevo en Mexico y en el foro así que saludos a todos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Ayer estuve por allá, rodada 100% familiar, me llevé a mi esposa y mis crías. Ahora se les dificulta un poco rodar porque el pasto esta muy crecido (nada que ver con las fotos de brunomu) pero se la pasaron bien y yo tambien.

Saludos!


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

cool se ven padres las veredas, pense que era mi zona jaja, saludos


----------



## ektorgar (Aug 16, 2011)

alguno ha ido últimamente a la 3a secc de chapus??


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

ektorgar said:


> alguno ha ido últimamente a la 3a secc de chapus??


yo fui como hace dos semanas estaba lodoso pero podias darle bien, pero con las ultimas lluvias creo que va a estar terrible de lodo.


----------



## ektorgar (Aug 16, 2011)

Chanfles, pues sí tengo pensado ir este fin de semana, pues entre semana el trabajo me tiene secuestrado. 

Gracias por responder, pensé que había llegado tarde a este foro :S

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Perdon por revivir este post desde las entrañas de Mictlan...

Brunomu, sera que este muy lodoso ahora? No es que me de miedo el lodo (bueno, si ), pero mas bien me pregunto si la ruta esta practicable.

Gracias!

Aprovechando... que otro lugar esta tranquis para rodar entre semana?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Perdon por revivir este post desde las entrañas de Mictlan...
> 
> Brunomu, sera que este muy lodoso ahora? No es que me de miedo el lodo (bueno, si ), pero mas bien me pregunto si la ruta esta practicable.
> 
> ...


hola, no te recomendaria ir ahora en epoca fuerte de lluvias porque si esta hecho un asco de lodo y en vez de divertirte acabas de malas, fui hace un par de semanas que las lluvias no estaban tan fuerte y estaban en muy mal estado las bajaditas ahora que hay tormentas imaginate, ahora entre semana lo que hago temprano tomo mi 29er le inflo bien las llantas y me voy hasta el desierto, todo reforma y despues la carretera de cuota hasta la venta, de ahi bajo por unos single tracks muy buenos (no sin antes quitarle algo de aire a las llantas) hasta el valle de las monjas y salgo de nuevo a la calle mas o menos por santa fe de ahi todo para abajo, son como 35km totales muy buenos. saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> hola, no te recomendaria ir ahora en epoca fuerte de lluvias porque si esta hecho un asco de lodo y en vez de divertirte acabas de malas, fui hace un par de semanas que las lluvias no estaban tan fuerte y estaban en muy mal estado las bajaditas ahora que hay tormentas imaginate, ahora entre semana lo que hago temprano tomo mi 29er le inflo bien las llantas y me voy hasta el desierto, todo reforma y despues la carretera de cuota hasta la venta, de ahi bajo por unos single tracks muy buenos (no sin antes quitarle algo de aire a las llantas) hasta el valle de las monjas y salgo de nuevo a la calle mas o menos por santa fe de ahi todo para abajo, son como 35km totales muy buenos. saludos.


ah, pues muchas gracias!

Si puedes compartir la ruta, estaria genial. Aunque sea para aflojarle el chassis a la Nico.
Tirame un PM, si no es abusar de tu confianza.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> ah, pues muchas gracias!
> 
> Si puedes compartir la ruta, estaria genial. Aunque sea para aflojarle el chassis a la Nico.
> Tirame un PM, si no es abusar de tu confianza.
> ...


hola, pues la ruta no tiene pierde es todo reforma hacia la salida de toluca y tomas hacia la autopista de cuota por la lateral, entras hasta la segunda entrada y de ahi hasta la caseta de la venta en el desierto de los leones (aprox 20 km desde el auditorio nacional pura subida), en la autopista puedes tomar buen ritmo y no esta peligroso mientras ruedes en el acotamiento, de hecho me e encontrado algunos ruteros dandole por ahi,ya que estes en el desierto entra por el estacionamiento y de ahi tomas el camino principal hasta una casita del guarda bosques, ahi hay un singletrack muy pequeño que sube hasta otro single que te baja al valle de las monjas donde hay varios caminos pero todos te llevan al mismo lugar que es bajar hasta la calle pasando por un pueblo que no recuerdo su nombre, de ahi subes a santa fe y vas a ver el sams club y el centro comercial y de ahi pa donde vallas de regreso, esta ruta la puedes hacer tan larga como tengas energia y tiempo, pero si vas a subir mas alto hacia el desierto recuerda que tienes que regresarte rodando a tu casa, porque el otro dia subi una hora mas hasta las presas y ya cuando bajaba estaba muerto y todabia me faltaba regresarme a casa, suerte.


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo voy muy seguido a hacer esa ruta, incluso de noche, está mucho más extremo.
La ruta puede durar de 6 a 10 km. sin repetir un sólo momento. Empiezas por el sope y terminas allá por donde estaban las pistas Friraideras, está bueno, por si se animan, yo salgo seguido con un grupo y le damos de noche. Ahí busquenle en el fais demons bike.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

kromat said:


> Yo voy muy seguido a hacer esa ruta, incluso de noche, está mucho más extremo.
> La ruta puede durar de 6 a 10 km. sin repetir un sólo momento. Empiezas por el sope y terminas allá por donde estaban las pistas Friraideras, está bueno, por si se animan, yo salgo seguido con un grupo y le damos de noche. Ahí busquenle en el fais demons bike.


Y sin lampara aún más extremo.hahaha:rockon::drumroll::nono::nono:


----------



## Thndrco (Aug 28, 2017)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, para los que vivimos en la cuidad de mexico y queremos rodar entre semana y tambien trabajamos es una hazaña poder manejar hasta algunas de las montañas clasicas donde se practica el mountain bike (ajusco, desierto de los leones,chiluca,etc) simplemente porque temprano en la mañana el trafico esta imposible, puede ser que si te levantas tempranisimo lleges rapido a donde vas a rodar pero el regreso ya valiste, yo e llegado a hacer mas de 1 hora de camino de regreso a mi casa del desierto de los leones y en lo que te bañas y desayunas algo de plano ya no llegas al trabajo, bueno la opcion para los que vivimos en el D.F, salir rodando desde tu casa sin usar el auto,buscando rutas nuevas esto es lo que encontre en la zona de chapultepec 3ara seccion


Hola, aun ruedas por ahí, llevo rodando ahí como 3 o 4 meses y encontré un track increíble... solo una ves me encontré a 2 personas en bici... podríamos quedar para rodar algún día?


----------

